# November Midwest Slot Car Swap Hotel Info



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

For those interested in hotel rooms for the Nov. 13 2016 swap, the renovated Comfort Inn (formerly Inn of Hammond) has 25 rooms blocked for us at a special $99 rate when you mention the slot car show. The cut-off date to make reservations is Nov. 3. After that any unbooked rooms in the block will be released to the general public.

Don't wait!


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*get your rooms now guys*

book your rooms now before the nov 3rd cut off date hurry get them now.:wink2:


----------



## GT40 (Jan 18, 2014)

*GOT MY FLYER TODAY*
Thanks a bunch for sending one my way.:thumbsup:

GT40 :wave:


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Bump. Just a heads up that the deadline is coming up.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*hotel rooms*

ok guys the dead line 2 book your hotel rooms is nov 3rd only 10 days left to book your rooms guys come on ,:grin2:


----------



## Abdrea (Sep 14, 2020)

Would it be perfect for my next destination trip? I wanna celebrate my 79's mother's birthday.


----------



## lanold (Oct 27, 2020)

It's interesting, why somebody gets banned, for what? Just for asking a question? If I would like to share a nice location for a trip family, giving a link where you can find more information, why not. Or recommend a hotel where you can have a good stay with your girlfriend, from my experience. Do I get banned for such a thing? I'm an explorer and I have discovered this year the miracle of traveling by bike. I gave up my car for a while to discover those 12 things to do in Kissimmee. Have you ever been there guys? I stayed at some Westgate resorts but mostly I slept in my tent. Nice experience, I will repeat it next summer.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

They were banned for their other posts (which are now deleted.) This type of person is called a troll spammer. At first they post generic questions or comments. And later they come back and add hot links to other web pages that are selling vitamins, sex toys, lipo batteries or the like - that have nothing to do with the site, the thread or their original message. After a certain time period the system does not remove all their posts - just the one(s) that got them banned.

Most of the time the message is a llittle off - as in who would take their grandmother to a slot car event or go there in celebration of their birthday?


----------

